# home made milk machine



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

This is my second attempt at getting a family milker and again, we are having no success... our newest ND milker was machine milked but at some point was also hand milked.. we have had her 1 week now, and she is still dancing around the milk stand... i have not been able to just put the milk bowl down and milk two handed... she allows this briefly and then decides that's enough... then i have to continue with one side to the other side and back and forth..she is on a stanchion which does help, but i am to the point where it doesn't feel worth the 2 cups we get a day! her milk dropped a lot when she came home with us... i'm not sure how to get her milk up if it's a battle to just milk her!

i saw this video on you tube and wondered what you guys think of this? looks like a life saver at this point to me... this doe, which is very sweet, can't go back due to cae prevention..so i either find a way to milk her or let her dry up... such a waste of time, energy, and money to let her dry up!

here is the video link






i've read on some forums that say these devices can damage teats... she was being machine milked by the bigger fancier machines, not home made...

also one of her teats sprays when milking.... mostly just for first part of milking and then it goes back to stream... but i am constantly squirting myself with milk from that teat... :GAAH:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The only issue I'd have with the vaccuum sealer is that you cant really tell how much pressure is on the teat.... I confess.. I use a home made milk machine like that one, but i attached a vaccuum pump that is pumped up by hand and has a gauge on it. It's the kind used for brake fluid.. Anyway, my girls are used to it and it's no problem for me to use. There is a pic posted on here if you just search "homemade milker" or Milking machine... or just search my posts. 
I have one doe that I just started milking a few months ago.. a 3 yr old who has never been milked, and she still dances and kicks too - but that's while machine OR hand milking, so I guess she just doesn't like it... oh well


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks
I had seen the hand made milker you made and liked it.. also liked the price... i liked how easy this vacuum sealer one looked... it could be a challenge to get your goat used to that sound though!...

I suppose you are right... i may not have any better luck with the machine or without the machine... that could be frustrating... 

i appreciate your feedback!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

A week isn't very long, you could tie one foot and also a squirt bottle with water is a great training device. I have had more than one doe who was a huge fight to get trained to milk, but in the end I had milk and they are happy too. I recommend you keep trying. Hand milking makes a great bond.

Jan


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I second the squirt bottle idea, I have a few does who go crazy if you accidentally squirt them with a milk stream or spill any of their milk. One doe in particular stops eating her grain when we poor the milk and if she gets wet.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They hate being squirted in the face with water, and it is harmless. I have two now that all I have to do is pick up the bottle and show it to them and they settle down. All my goats are somewhat opinionated - some much more than others. I like that. I guess that must be from coming to goats from the city. I like the personality.

Jan


----------

